# I smell immediately after I eat or inhale something



## Alexxx (Dec 8, 2021)

Hello people,

So I've had this horrible Body Odor for 16 years, at first being sort of a sewage and wet dog smell. After years of thinking it's a skin infection, I finally started getting digestive symptoms as well and got diagnosed with H Pylori, which I cured with a triple Antibiotic therapy.

My problem is that the smell has not gone away and that it now changes within minutes with whatever I eat. I get a strong odor of any food I eat immediately but in a rotten way, before it even has time to get to my gut. What's weirder is that even if I inhale a smell or hold something in my mouth, I start smelling strongly like that specific thing. I figured it should all start with my sinuses or mouth, so I started doing the rinses with grapefruit seed extract that I've seen people do here, yet I ended up having a sickly sweet smell like the extract itself. I've also accidentally sniffed things like a cracked raw egg after which I smelled like rotten eggs for days, as if I had eaten them.

I'm at a complete loss here and any advice would help. I've been to the ENT doctor and my sinuses look clear and the tests for streptococcus and candida swabs came negative. I've also been tested positive for SIBO, but seeing how my smell starts immediately after I eat or just inhale something, I'm sure it has to be something that starts with the mouth or stomach.

I would appreciate any advice as this is just ruining my life and has gotten me to the end of my rope. Thank you!


----------



## lsgv100 (Apr 16, 2009)

Alexxx said:


> Hello people,
> 
> So I've had this horrible Body Odor for 16 years, at first being sort of a sewage and wet dog smell. After years of thinking it's a skin infection, I finally started getting digestive symptoms as well and got diagnosed with H Pylori, which I cured with a triple Antibiotic therapy.
> 
> ...


Do you have lower abdominal pain? If so check for hemorrhoids after consulting a colorectal surgeon who can examine. I cured my bad smell of 12 years and more from a prescription ointment proCort for hemorrhoids. My tummy is calm now and no pain or smell.


----------

